# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  أذاممكن تقبلوني بينكم (عضو جديد)

## فاضل علي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
حبيت اول ارحب فيكم 
واسلم عليكم 


اتشرف بالالتحاق الى اسرة منتديات شبكة الناصرة 
هذا بعد اذنكم يعني
واتمنى منكم ترحبون بي كاأخوة لكم وإلى منتديات شبكة الناصرة 




ولكم تحياتي : فـــا ضــــل :rolleyes:  عـــــــــــــلى


]

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اهــــــــــــــلا وســــهــــــلا
حياك الله فاضل علي
اخ جديد في اسرة الشبكه
وكلنا امل اننا نشوف مشاركاتك بالمنتدى
وتكون شعله من النشاط
أجمل الاماني بقضاء اوقات
مفيده وممتعه بالشبكه
شمعه

----------


## بنت الوفاء

هلا وغلا
فيك وحياك الله
نتمنا نفيدك وتفيدنا انشاء الله
تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك ..

وآرائك الشخصية  ..

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتك .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بك أخ ... غالي علينا ..

وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لك ..

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوك :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## القلب المرح

أكتب بالنور على شاشة ذاكرتي بعضاً من ..

مقتطفاتي لآضعها على صفحات منتديات شبكة الناصرة ..

فأنقش على جدرانا وعلى جدارن الزمن ..

الماضي و الحاضر ..

ترحيبي بك وأنت في الدرب الطويل ..

ترحيب أرويه بصدى الذكرى ..

قدومك الينا ووجودك معنا زادنا فرحاً وسروراً ..

ولأجلك نفرش الارض بدل التراب زهور ..

بين أركان الزهور نسحبك ونعشقك ..

ما أسعد منتديات شبكة الناصرة بحضورك ..

مساء عاطر بـ نسمات الورود ..

اشرقت الانوار لـ حضورك ..

وتلأ لأ ت النجوم لـ قدومك ..

وتراقصت الأنغام فرحآ لا طلالتك ..

فرشنا الأرض وردآ حتى تخجل من مجى اشراقتك ..

نتحرى شوقآ الى رؤيه مافي بوحك..

مـــــن ابــــــداع ..

حللت اهلآ ..ووطأت سهلآ ..

أتمنى لك الفائدة والافاده معنا ..

مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي ..
القـــلب المـــرح ..

----------


## no0or

هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا وغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك 



مــــــــــــــــــــــــــنورة المنـــــــــــــــــــــــــتدى بـــــــــــــــــــــــــوجــــــــــــــــــــود كـــــــــــــ

نتمنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى ان نـــــــــــــــــــــــرى المــــــــــــــزيــــــــــــــــــــد



مــــن مشـــــــــــــــــــــــاركــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــاتــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــ 


ان نــــستــفيد مــنك وتســــــــــتفـيدي مــــنا 

وان تســــــــعــــدي بـــــــوجــــودكـــــ بــــيــنـنـا 

يا أهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاً وسهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاً بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك 

زدتــــــــــي نــــــــــــــــــــــــــوراً على نـــــــــــــــــــــــــور 


ألف ألف ألف أهـــــــــــــــــــــــــلا وسهــــــــــــــــــــــــلا بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك

----------


## **ملاك الروح**



----------


## دمعه حزن

** 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*
*حياك المولى أخــــــي الفاضل*
*أهـــــــلاً وســـــــهــــــــــلاً بك* 
*في منتديات شبكة الناصرة*
*نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك*
*أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي*
*أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك*
*مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام* 
*معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك*
*اخـي*
*فــــاضل علـــي*

**
*بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك*
*حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير*
*ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك*
*وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك*
*متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات* 
*[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]*
*ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر*
*ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*
**

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*بكــل الحب .. بكــل الفرح .. بكــل البهجة ..* 

*بقلب تغمره السعادة بمشاعر صادقة ومعبرة ..* 

*بحروف تعبر عن نفسها .. بكلمات تبوح بمعانيها ..* 

*ينبـــع من الــــورود وبصـدق واحســـاس ..* 

*بكــــلِ رشـــة حـــب و حنـــان ..* 

*بكــــلِ رشـــة أمنــــاً و أمــــان ..* 

*بكــلِ مافي الدنيا من رمــــــال ..* 

*بقـــدرِ عدد الشجر و الثمـــــر ..* 

*بقــدرِ ما أسعدتني بقدومك إلينا ..* 

*أقـــدم لــــــك أجــــــمل التحايا ..* 

*بأجــمل المـعاني وأجمل الاقلام ..* 

*المملؤةِ بالأمل بأن تستمتع معنا ..* 

*وتفيدنــــــــــا و تستفيد مـــــنا ..* 



*تحيـــــــاتي لــــــــك ..* 

*المعطـره بالوردِ و الياسميـن ..* 
*أمـيـر الـعـاشـقـيـن*

----------


## بيسان

بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر


ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل
وســكــونــه


لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا
وعــقــولــنــا


نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك


تحيـــاتي

----------


## My tears

**
*.. فاضل علي ..*
*قواك الباري وأهلاً وسهلاً بك في بيت الثاني شبكة الناصرة ..* 
*وتمنياتي لك بقضاء أجمل أوقاتك بين أهلك وأخوانك ..* 
*وما ننحرم من مشاركـاتك ..* 
*وموفقين بحق محمد وآل محمد  ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي* 
*أختك*
*My tears*

----------


## ..عزوز..

يا هلا و سهلا فيك .. و انا بعد عضو جديد اتمنى منكم الترحيب

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

ياهلا بي فاضل وبعزوز ياهلا نورتو المنتدى

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياهلا ويامرحبا بك وحياك الله في منتدنا ونورت المنتدى

----------


## ahmed

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

الاخ العزيز فاضل علي

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك ..

وآرائك الشخصية ..

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتك .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بك أخ ... غالي علينا ..

وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لك ..

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والاختيار الموفق ان شاء الله

تحياتى لك الاخ فاضل علي اخوك احمد

----------


## بنوتة توتة



----------


## فاضل علي

أشكركم من صميم قلبي وروحي لكل من شارك بترحيبي ولكم تحياتي

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

حللت اهلا .. وطئت وسهلا 
                                                            ياهلا بك بين اخوانك و أخواتك ..
                                                                 ان شاء الله تستمتع معانا ..          
                                                                    تفيد وتستفيد معانا ..
                                                           وبانتضارك مشاركاتك وابداعتك 
                                                        سعداء بتواجدك معانا .. وحياك الله 








   شيعيه و افتخر

----------


## دلع بني عوام

ياهلا ويامرحبا بيك اخوي فاضل علي وانشالله تستانس ويانا

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر
ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل
وســكــونــه
لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــكِ إلــى قــلــوبــنــا
وعــقــولــنــا
نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك
تحيـــاتي..
الضحكة البريئه

----------


## نور علي

*الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته*
*اهلاً وسهلاً بك اخي الفاضل فاضل علي
لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت 
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمين 
وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلةً 
اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم 

أهــــــــــــــــــلا ً وسهــــــــــــــــلا* 


*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## زهرة الندى



----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة..
اهلااا وسهلااا بيك خيو معنا بالمنتدى .. 
انشااء الله تفيد وتستفيد.. 
لؤلؤة البحر..

----------


## G.T.O

[IMG]http://sweeer.***********/3r4.gif[/IMG]عانقت جدران منتداناعطر قدومك ... وتزيّنتمساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيبومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودةلكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذورالأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـاإن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارككالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضناالبعض في كل المجالاتأتمنى لك قضاءوقت ممتعمعنا

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

حللت اهلا .. وطئت وسهلا 
ياهلا بك بين اخوانك و أخواتك ..
ان شاء الله تستمتع معانا .. 
تفيد وتستفيد معانا ..
وبانتضارك مشاركاتك وابداعتك 
سعداء بتواجدك معانا .. وحياك الله 











شيعيه و افتخر







[/quote]

----------


## ابو سراج

*حياك الله اخوي نورت المنتدى*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*هلا وغلا ومليون مرحبا ..
بكل رذاذ المعاني وعطور الأشواق..
ونسايم التراحيب وقطرات الغلا نرحب بك ..
قدومك الينا ووجودك معنا زادنا فرحاً وسروراً ..
ولأجلك نفرش الارض بدل الثرى زهور ..
ونتمني لك كل المتعة والفائدة في ربوع .. شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه 
وان تكون اوقاتك طيبة مفيدة 
وننتظر منك كل جديد ومفيدة..

مع تحياتي
الــــــــــــــ الفاطمي ـــــولاء*
**
* 

**
*

----------


## ابو سراج

*حياك الله اخوي منور المنتدى بيكم*

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا



----------


## safwat

ولو اخي احنا اهلك
اهلى وسهلا فيك
صفوت

----------


## براءة روح

[IMG]http://new7.***********/ف6.gif[/IMG] 


اهلا بك فلقد طارت طيور الترحيب تغرد بوجودك

وتصفق بأجنحتها تعلن سرورها بأنظمامك معنا في هذا المنتدى الذي يتشرف بقدومك

فاتمنى ان تقطف من الورود ماشئت الذي ينفعك وان تسقيها بما ينفعنا




ننتظر جميل حرفك وصدق نبضك..الدافئ 

مرحباً بك بين زهور الإبداع ورحيق الأخوة وشهد المحبة 

أتمنى لك إقامة هادفة... ومواضيع نافعة 




ننتظر بوح قلمك وجميل عباراتك ونبض حرفك في البستان 

ورحيق أزهارك الجميلة التي بلا شك ستعطر المكان

حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا

----------

